# AVMA Guidelines on Euthanasia



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

This is very long, but comprehensive:

http://www.avma.org/issues/animal_welfare/euthanasia.pdf

There is a caution on the front page. 

The report not be something that people want to read during an emotional time. 

Also, from the Pet Center-Euthanasia... What To Expect

http://www.thepetcenter.com/imtop/euthanasia.htm

A frank article. 

Another article with very clear (may be upsetting) information:
http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&A=1523&S=1&SourceID=42


----------

